# Eye pain ,Neck pain and headaches



## TimeFixes (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been dealing with DP for 6 months. of course as you know,its been horrible. The first 2-3 months we're hell on earth i cried every day, took the semester off from college, wouldnt do anywhere do anything, depended on other people, and all that other bad stuff. I finally got my shit back together and though i didnt go back to school, i went back to work and i started going to the gym everyday, i got a bike and started riding everyday, i began going back out with friends and my girlfriend, i even went away for a weekend and had a great time( i never thought id be able to do that again). Things were looking pretty bright for me, but all of a sudden i started getting these terrible eye pains, almost like pressure, mostly in my right eye but sometimes its on both eyes, and the i get nose pressure and sometimes it makes me really nauseous. i feel like something just comes over me. This is been going on for about 2 week now and the headaches and neck pain are horrible also.

I feel like this is bringing me back down and its kicking my anxiety back in. I havent been sleeping all that well because of the pressure on my face. Any advice anyone can share? Please i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TimeFixes said:


> I have been dealing with DP for 6 months. of course as you know,its been horrible. The first 2-3 months we're hell on earth i cried every day, took the semester off from college, wouldnt do anywhere do anything, depended on other people, and all that other bad stuff. I finally got my shit back together and though i didnt go back to school, i went back to work and i started going to the gym everyday, i got a bike and started riding everyday, i began going back out with friends and my girlfriend, i even went away for a weekend and had a great time( i never thought id be able to do that again). Things were looking pretty bright for me, but all of a sudden i started getting these terrible eye pains, almost like pressure, mostly in my right eye but sometimes its on both eyes, and the i get nose pressure and sometimes it makes me really nauseous. i feel like something just comes over me. This is been going on for about 2 week now and the headaches and neck pain are horrible also.
> 
> I feel like this is bringing me back down and its kicking my anxiety back in. I havent been sleeping all that well because of the pressure on my face. Any advice anyone can share? Please i'd greatly appreciate it.


Obviously, I'm no doc, but what you describe sounds quite a bit like migraine. And there is a migraine-DPD link (and unfortunately neither is really understood by medical science).

What I've noticed with myself, if it is of any use to you, is that when I am deep in DP/DR I don't get my migraines. When I'm fairly shallow in DP/DR or out of it altogether I can get migraines 3 or 4 times a week. Once I had one that lasted about 4 days.

My personal theory is that this has to do with a really out of whack endogenous opioid system. Most people have heard of endorphins, but few have heard of dynorphins. Dynorphins also regulate pain experiences in the body, and actually cause dysphoria instead of euphoria, potentially producing symptoms of DP. So my own theory is that my stupid body wavers between producing way too much of this stuff at times (hence DPD) and then too little at others (hence migraines).

It's probably not that simple, but I'm quite convinced it has something to do with it.

But the short answer is, again, migraine and DPD have some connection (documented by Drs Simeon, Sierra et al) and I've experienced what you have...that emerging from DP is often accompanied by migraine.


----------



## QuantumBunny (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello I might be able to help shed some light on your problems with vision,headaches and neck pain... I too experienced these same problems especially with my left eye which panicked me really bad and landed me in the ER I even had a pseudo Seizure and the docs put me on Ativan(Benzo)this was the beginning of my dp/dr experiences right now suffer from very mild transient dp/dr ( caused by benzo withdrawal) I don't know what your views on chiropractics are but recently I found out that alot of people are being diagnosed with Migraine headaches, anxiety related conditions, vision problems and all sorts of weird nerological symptoms,caused by misalignment of the Atlas Vertabrae ( C-1) The Atlas sits right at the base of the skull and holds up the head and keeps it in alignment with the rest of the spine, when the Alas is out of alignment the rest of the spine tries to compensate for the misalignment and causes pressure on the other discs in the spine basically upsetting the whole CNS ( Central Nervous System)...Many people have a misaligned Atlas most don't even know what is wrong as it appears as so many other symptoms, alot of people have their Atlas twisted when they are being born from being pulled and twisted by the head through the Birth canal. You can misalign your Atlas just doing regular activities like siting hunched over your computer or not using correct form when doing heavy lifting or exercise...once the Atlas has been restored to it's original state a whole array of disorders and symptoms have been reported to be cured or healed, such as migraine headaches,vision problems, neck/back ache, panic/anxiety attacks, Fibromialgia, allergies, High Blood Pressure, digestive problems,tinnitus and sinus problems. If it is of interest to you check it out online and talk to a local chiropractor about getting x-rays of the area..that might at least give you some relief from the stress of what your going through right now.

Hugs
Quantum Bunny


----------

